

Getting things done by procrastinating - adriand
http://quandyfactory.com/blog/1/productivity_and_procrastination

======
ryansloan
Looks interesting. I'll bookmark it to read later.

I can relate, especially to the bit where he says "I can only seem to
accomplish anything when I have far too much to do, for the simple reason that
I have no shortage of projects to work on as a way of not working on the most
important ones." I think a lot of college students have this mentality, which
may be why people think we come across as "lazy." I've found that the sure-
fire way to get me working on some relatively unimportant task is to put a
more urgent one in the pipe.

~~~
oscardelben
I think that's like putting a lot of targets in front of you and then firing
without aiming. Sure, you'll hit something quite often, but that's not that
intelligent.

~~~
tjpick
it's also a shortcut to stressville. It's fine in school where semesters are
short and assignments are shorter, but doesn't scale out to the workplace very
well.

~~~
ryansloan
I think you're both probably right. It's a habit I've wanted to break, but I
just haven't gotten around to it. ;)

In all seriousness, I think it probably -is- wise to eliminate the
procrastination before I go from "intern extraordinaire" to "fully functional
productive member of society" but it's just a tough habit to break. I've also
found that it's not as bad when there's some passion behind the project. I
know that's a pretty obvious observation, but it supports the "do what you
love" folks.

------
dunstad
The essays linked to by the author are much more valuable than his own.

PG's: <http://www.paulgraham.com/procrastination.html>

Perry's: <http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/>

------
christofd
Yes! How to cure the fear of the blank page. One of the first articles that
I've found how to deal with this problem.

You can't break procrastination head-on. It's gotta be tricked to defeat it.

------
j15e
That is SO me. Many thanks for this excellent article, I will keep it in mind!

------
joe_the_user
Woo hoo!

I've found it!

This is the first article that give me a ghost of an idea of how to
effectively organize my life.

It might even knock the procrastination out of me for a little while - but
hopefully, just long enough to organize it effectively....

Thank you for posting it, seriously

